# Ctenolophus sp. Red Trap Door spider



## presurcukr (Mar 27, 2010)

This is my new pickup for this week


----------



## JC (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool addition! I want one.


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 28, 2010)

JC said:


> Cool addition! I want one.


I can get them 4 u pm me.


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 28, 2010)

Want the Black Trap Door next


----------



## kripp_keeper (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks mean . I prefer fuzzier spiders. Very neat though.

How long do they live?


----------



## Moltar (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice. These guys can be a little boring to keep but I love 'em all the same. Kripp, I understand they're fairly long lived, 10+ years, so I hear.

Was it a murderous ball of rage when you unpacked it, presurcukr? Mine was. I've never seen a T even come close to that level of intensity. OBT's are freakin' puffballs by comparison.


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 29, 2010)

Moltar said:


> Nice. These guys can be a little boring to keep but I love 'em all the same. Kripp, I understand they're fairly long lived, 10+ years, so I hear.
> 
> Was it a murderous ball of rage when you unpacked it, presurcukr? Mine was. I've never seen a T even come close to that level of intensity. OBT's are freakin' puffballs by comparison.


This was by far the wildest whirlwind of furry I have ever tried to maneuver  By the way I unpacked it at the lps. They had no idea how to get them out of the small tube containers they were shipped in.


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 1, 2010)

I got 2 more !!! I think I like them more and more. Although they turn into pet containers (cant say hole as they cover it up)the amazing speed that they show when they attack is just awesome.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 2, 2010)

That's what i'm talkin about! These guys are... not friendly.


----------



## neubii18 (Apr 4, 2010)

How much do you get them for?


----------



## pwilson5 (Apr 4, 2010)

anyway you guys could get a video of feeding? i wanna see these lil balls of red fury in action! haha


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 5, 2010)

asn1234 said:


> How much do you get them for?


cheep $12


----------



## Moltar (Apr 5, 2010)

pwilson5 said:


> anyway you guys could get a video of feeding? i wanna see these lil balls of red fury in action! haha


Hey, I think I have one!

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I9yckPHGyIA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I9yckPHGyIA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAZZBERRY (Apr 5, 2010)

First nice trapdoor spider..
And Moltar nice find on video thats AWESOME!!!
I want one now lol


----------



## Moltar (Apr 5, 2010)

You should get one. They're pretty cheap and easy to keep once they're set up. Beware though, the african Ctenolophus and Gorgyrella's that make their way to market are fairly hot and incredibly defensive. Being unable to climb any smooth surface does help a bit though.

They are also fairly hardy. The one shown in the video is still with me 2 years later. I'm getting worried though, she won't eat.


----------



## RAZZBERRY (Apr 5, 2010)

I will probably later in life, if I had money it would already be on its way here if I could lol
Also I hope yours gets better and eats..
I wonder why it isn't eating?


----------



## Moltar (Apr 5, 2010)

Dunno. She molted about 2 months ago and still isn't taking anything.

There isn't much I can really do either. It's not like she'll let me take her out and examine her. Basically I try to open the trapdoor every week or so and she pulls it tightly shut, that's how I know she's alive. Also she likes to crack the door to let some water in when I hose down her apartment.


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 5, 2010)

i picked this guy up a couple of weeks ago.  it was named Gorgyrella sp. on the container.  What's the difference between Ctenolophus sp. and Gorgyrella sp.? 






i also picked this guy up, Cyphonisia obesa.  can anyone post a link about these guys?  I cant find anything about them on the web.  Sorry for the thread H.J.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey, nice trappies there andred82vert. Can that C. obesa climb glass?

I know the way to tell the difference between Gorgyrella and Ctenolophus is by comparing the eyefields. I'm not sure specifically what to look for though. I purchased mine as a Gorgyrella but was told in a thread that it was in fact Ctenolophus.


----------



## neubii18 (Apr 6, 2010)

presurcukr said:


> cheep $12


From where?


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 6, 2010)

Moltar said:


> Hey, nice trappies there andred82vert. Can that C. obesa climb glass?
> 
> .



Nah,this lil guy cant climb smooth surfaces...but he's pretty fast.  Quick burrower too!..went right on digging right after i put him in his new home.   The red guy took a few days to start his burrow.


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 6, 2010)

asn1234 said:


> From where?


one of my lps (have 2 really good lps here and a wholesale importer that lets me look through his bugs when I want)


----------

